# iPhone 5 redémarre toutes les 3 minutes



## dani31 (10 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis quelques jours j'ai un grave problème sur un iPhone 5.

Il redémarre sans cesse tout seul au bout de 3 à 4 minutes en affichant des barres verticales pendant une seconde juste avant de redémarrer.

J'ai fait une restauration en DFU, et pareil.

La batterie est chargée à 100%, elle n'a jamais présenté de signes de problèmes.

J'ai démonté l'iPhone et j'ai débranché la batterie pour ne brancher que le lightning, et là le téléphone redémarre sans cesse sur le logo de la pomme, je ne sais pas si il devrait démarrer normalement quand il est branché sur un port USB et sans sa batterie.

Je précise qu'il y a quelques mois j'avais changé le port dock car il était défectueux, le problème viendrait-il de là ?

Autre chose aussi, il n'y a pas moyen de faire une sauvegarde de l'iPhone avec iTunes, une fois la barre de progression d'iTunes arrivé pratiquement au bout, elle s'arrête et bien sur le téléphone fini par s'éteindre, ça plante systématiquement au même niveau la sauvegarde.

Merci pour vos réponses,
Daniel.


----------



## yngve (12 Août 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Depuis quelques jours j'ai un grave problème sur un iPhone 5.
> 
> ...




Plus simple le SAV : très efficace soit en express mais caution importante ou en normal et là un peu de patience !


----------



## dani31 (12 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Plus simple le SAV : très efficace soit en express mais caution importante ou en normal et là un peu de patience !



Merci pour ta réponse mais l'iPhone n'est plus sous garantie, et la réparation hors garantie risque de couter un bras.


----------



## yngve (12 Août 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais l'iPhone n'est plus sous garantie, et la réparation hors garantie risque de couter un bras.



Vous ne pouvez pas faire jouer la clause des deux ans ? Même sans Apple Care ?


----------



## dani31 (12 Août 2014)

yngve a dit:


> Vous ne pouvez pas faire jouer la clause des deux ans ? Même sans Apple Care ?



La deuxième année c'est une garantie de conformité, la panne n'entre pas en compte malheureusement...


----------



## yngve (13 Août 2014)

dani31 a dit:


> La deuxième année c'est une garantie de conformité, la panne n'entre pas en compte malheureusement...



J'ai eu un souci avec un Iphone 5S : écran bleu et blocage totale mais j'ai  l'Apple Care. 

Je crois que c'est une garantie. Car si les opérateurs assurent souvent la casse, la perte ou le vol, les problèmes logiciels ne le sont pas ! 

Bon courage.


----------



## dani31 (13 Août 2014)

Alors pour ceux qui ont le même problème, j'ai trouvé la solution, c'était la batterie !

J'en ai acheté une neuve sur eBay car j'avais un doute et ça fonctionne super bien maintenant !


----------



## ReDixx (8 Juin 2015)

J'ai exactement le même problème, depuis ce matin mon iPhone redémarre toutes les 2 minutes en utilisation et toutes les 5 minutes en veille ...
Depuis 2 semaines, il s'éteignait en veille, mais ne se rallumait pas tout seul, aujourd'hui, la luminosité diminue, des bandes de couleurs qui apparaissent sur l'écran, et il redémarre, je retombe sur le springboard (écran avec les îcones) je navigue sur l'iPhone (5 aussi) et au bout d'un moment, il redémarre.
J'étais sous iOS 7.0.4 et suite a ce problème je suis passé sous iOS 8.3 pensant que ca résoudrait le problème mais rien a changé ...
J'ai fait changer la batterie chez dans un magasin il y a 2 mois, tout allait très bien au début, mais il a commencé a s'éteindre et depuis il y a de plus en plus de problèmes.

J'espère que c'est réparable, si c'est la batterie je pense que le vendeur va fermer boutique ...
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------

